

Ask HN: Balancing your interests and the interests of the company you work for? - koudo

I am a mid level software engineer at a startup that has been running for a little while. I understand that being a startup, we need to prioritize effort into making the company succeed but at the same time, I do not feel that I am
really learning the things that would enhance my skills as a developer.<p>The reason I mentioned we have been running for a while is that because I learn and pick up things very quickly, I have always been the one sent out to evaluate or
implement features that were "needed" quickly. Over time, every one else fell into place for implementing full features which involve detailed design etc. and I end up implementing everything that is "needed" by the company. I have 
gone over this over the past several performance reviews and the situation has not changed.<p>I try to self learn and it works most of the time but sometimes it helps to have a change to learn from people with more experience as well.<p>How does everyone deal with balancing your interests and the company's 
interests?
======
jjs
Update your resume.

Much better companies than your current one are starved for good developers.
You're not helping anyone by remaining underemployed.

(Be sure to have a job offer in writing before you quit, however. :)

